# My snake



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Here are a few quick pics of my snake.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Pics kinda suck threw the acrylic


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

This one shows her tail so you can see here coloration kinda


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Not focused good, bt you get the idea.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You got a sexy snake there


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You got a sexy snake there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t did I post those pics!!!!!! *Hurrys to edit*


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow that snake is thick!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice snake! I know this will sound strange but ... how big is it? how big will it grow to?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Looking good...







!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome snake ABB


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Nice snake! I know this will sound strange but ... how big is it? how big will it grow to?
> [snapback]795212[/snapback]​


It looks to be around five feet or so, they get to be 6-8 feet.

Nice snake.

-PK


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

how big is that guy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Snake is 5' now, but I heard they max out around 9'


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Snake is 5' now, but I heard they max out around 9'
> [snapback]796005[/snapback]​


Max 9'







Thats huge!


----------

